# Wire question



## tdukes (Feb 25, 2019)

I am tired of the insulation on the tayda wire running from the heat. Does anyone know of a easily available, inexpensive wire to order instead? I have been using the solid 22.

Thanks


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 25, 2019)

Yeah I switched to silicon wire and I love it!!!





						Striveday™Flexible Silicone Wire 24awg Electric wire 24 gauge Coper Hook Up Wire 300V Cables electronic stranded wire cable electrics DIY BOX-1 - - Amazon.com
					

Striveday™Flexible Silicone Wire 24awg Electric wire 24 gauge Coper Hook Up Wire 300V Cables electronic stranded wire cable electrics DIY BOX-1 - - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------



## tdukes (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks! I am going to give it a try. Should be here Wednesday.


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 25, 2019)

Yeah I love it... I’ve been using it over a year now and I never looked back... you’re soldering iron won’t melt it...


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 25, 2019)

How does it compare with the wire from Small Bear?


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 25, 2019)

Man I like it way better than any wire I’ve ever used... its stranded... so I’d think solid would conduct better... but I’ve never had a problem with it... the main reason I like it is in cramped spaces you don’t have to worry about your soldering iron touching it... the silicon insulator doesn’t melt... but I saw someone taking about it on a forum somewhere and I gave it a try and I’ll never use anything else...


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 25, 2019)

What guage do you use? The small bear stuff is expensive, is it pre-bonded?


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 25, 2019)

I use 24 I think... 22 or 24... I’m not sure if it’s pre-bonded... Its not stiff like the small bear wire... it is maluable though...


----------



## zgrav (Feb 26, 2019)

First, you can use a small clip or foreceps on the insulated part of your wire to protect it from melting when you are soldering it to a board or to a component.  The foreceps (locking clamp) are pretty cheap from amazon or ebay, and they make it easy to keep the wire where you want it to be without heating up your fingers.   I also use the foreceps a lot if I need to hold onto a part I am desoldering.   Second, I like the bonded stranded hookup wire from guitarpcb.com    It is not cheap, but a few feet of wire will go a long way for these projects.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 26, 2019)

I get my wire from Smallbear and I like it because it's prebonded. I think it is similar to the GuitarPCB wire.


----------



## bkn1966 (Feb 27, 2019)

I would just add that Striveday has been inconsistent with supplying silicone insulated wire and have as of late, been providing "normal" hook up wire...  Sad,  I really dug the feel and look of the silicone.


----------



## tdukes (Feb 27, 2019)

My wire showed up.  It looks and feels different and the insulation is labelled silicon. I let the soldering iron get hot enough to easily melt solder and held it against the insulation.  5 to 10 seconds left no mark. This definitely behaves differently than what I have been using from Tayda. I don't have anything going right now, but there's stuff in the mail. I'll have to wait to see how it is in real use.


----------



## Strat66 (Feb 27, 2019)

I’ve used this guy on EBay for my wire needs off and on for about 5 years. The 22 and 24 gauge PTFE (Teflon) works nicely for pedals. It isn’t prebonded but it takes solder nicely. 









						John's Silver Plated PTFE Wire Shop | eBay Stores
					

I sell many sizes and colors of high quality silver plated copper wire with PTFE Teflon(R) insulation. I make and sell very high quality RCA Audio interconnect cables at a very good price. I also sell many special wire types such as Kapton, shielded and twisted pair. Great for speaker wire and...



					www.ebaystores.com


----------



## tdukes (Mar 6, 2019)

The 22 gauge stranded doesn't work well with the veroboard I have. It is too large. The other issue I had was solder wicking past the insulation and making the wire stiff. I ordered 22 gauge solid and it fits the veroboard. I would have tried the 24 gauge stranded if it weren't for the stiffness caused by the solder wicking. I haven't tried the 22 stranded for pcb hookup yet.


----------

